
LibreOffice and macOS Catalina Install Issues - aphextim
https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2019/10/22/libreoffice-and-macos-catalina/
======
aphextim
>To solve the issue and bypass the block, the user has to right-click with the
mouse (or press Control on the keyboard while clicking with the mouse) on the
LibreOffice icon and select Open. The system will show a less scary message:
macOS cannot verify the developer of LibreOffice.app. Are you sure you want to
open it?, and will eventually provide the Open option to launch LibreOffice.

